# AvP2 CD Key Stolen?



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

I just tried to connect to the server lists for AvP2 multiplayer, and it said my CD Key was already in use. It worked yesterday, is there anything that I can do to get it to work? Could it have been stolen? I don't have any virii, my OS is fully updated. This really sucks, this is my favorite multiplayer game.  

What are my courses of action?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Are you sure nobody else has seen your CDkey? Like if you had some friends over or something, and they happened to come across your CD case...


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

McTimson said:


> Are you sure nobody else has seen your CDkey? Like if you had some friends over or something, and they happened to come across your CD case...


Eh...I haven't had any friends come over to my house for the past few years. LMAO. It's working again now though, weird.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

Hmm, that is weird. Keylogger? Have you done a scan of your machine? I would say you keep it clean. I see you around here allot. Maybe some keygen, but I think they only work if your key has been stolen to begin with in games.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

It's always possible someone just guessed....hell, I lost my StarCraft CD key, so when I installed it, I just put in random numbers, and after a few tries, it worked. It didn't work online, but I could still do single player stuff.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

McTimson said:


> It's always possible someone just guessed....hell, I lost my StarCraft CD key, so when I installed it, I just put in random numbers, and after a few tries, it worked. It didn't work online, but I could still do single player stuff.


I just figured out what it is. It's happenning again, and I just realized a coincidence between the last time it happened, and this time. Both times, I had opened up my expansion pack (Primal Hunt) because while the main campaigns are worse than the original, the multiplayer is better; just to see if there was anybody logged onto any of the games. Since I own the Gold Edition, which comes with both the original, and the Expansion Pack; I have one CD Key for BOTH GAMES! Therefore, if I log into the Primal Hunt servers, see that there's no servers I want to play on, and then try to log into the regular servers, it says that my key is already in use, EVEN THOUGH IT'S MY KEY, BEING USED ON THE SAME EXACT COMPUTER, THAT CAME FOR USE WITH _*BOTH GAMES!!!*_ This really sucks, I have the latest patches installed, and that certainly hasn't fixed it. I can't find anything about it on any of Sierra's help forums....I know such things are usually illegal, but does anyone here know of a CD Key Changer/Keygen that will make me able to play both games? Perhaps you could PM a link to me since such things are not to be discussed in the open? After all, it's not my bloody fault that the Devs screwed up! 

<Edit>Eh, just reread Skivvy's post; is a Keychanger any different from a Keygen in that it steals the key from someone else? I really don't want to screw someone else up, so if there's a chance that they wouldn't be able to play their game because of my attempt to fix mine, I really don't want to. This just really sucks. I can't believe Sierra overlooked this, and that I'm the only one who's run into this problem.  </Edit>


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Keyloggers are programs that record your CDkey, and then upload them to whoever made the program...these are illegal. Keygen's are programs that contain a list of keys within them, and when you press the button, one of them shows up...these are illegal as well. Keychangers are programs that allow you to switch between 2 CDkeys without having to go through the registry or anything. These are OK, as long as you have 2 valid CDkeys to switch between. Unfortunately, using a keygen will not help, as game companies are well aware of which keys are being spread across the internet, so they block access for those keys. If you had another valid CDkey, then a keychanger would help, but switching between your own CDkey and a generated key won't help. I think your best bet would be to just wait after you logged in to the primal hunt servers, if you wait a little bit, the fact that you logged off will register with Sierra, and then you can go to the other servers.


----------



## Skivvywaver (Mar 18, 2001)

"Eh, just reread Skivvy's post; is a Keychanger any different from a Keygen in that it steals the key from someone else? I really don't want to screw someone else up, so if there's a chance that they wouldn't be able to play their game because of my attempt to fix mine, I really don't want to. This just really sucks. I can't believe Sierra overlooked this, and that I'm the only one who's run into this problem. "


Using a keygen will most likely put your good key out on the net. These things harvest keys. That is one way they keep getting more and more keys. Not all of them do it, but enough do. 
Don't even try it. As McTimson mentioned the game companies know which keys are being spread around and you may end up getting your good key banned.


----------



## Servant of Eru (Sep 13, 2003)

This really sucks then. <kicks Sierra>


----------



## MKD123 (Aug 4, 2007)

Someone else has your cd key and is using it when you are not... it most probably happens to them too... happens to me i can only log on at certain times of the day because someone else (i think this is true) is using it as me


----------



## Combine (Mar 16, 2008)

hi im kinda new hear =) but i know a little bit about computers and game. but any way the same thing happens with me and the badest thing about it i moved house last year and now i can find my AvP2 CD key dose any one have some info if u can recover or get a new AvP2 CD key for free?


----------



## willforbes (Jan 20, 2008)

i used to play that game and it happens occasionally. its something that obviously needs patching


----------

